# introducing a prong collar? any advice?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I plan to buy a prong collar for Molly. It will be used mainly to improve the heel and the reaction to other dogs (not aggressive)

Here are the steps I plan to follow when introducing the prong collar to Molly. Please correct me if you disagree with any steps and any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated

1 slowly fit prong collar snug just below ears (as per the Leerberg site) and treat

2 Let Molly walk around the house with it until she seems comfortable and treat

3 attach leash and heel around the house and treat ( I am told not to do any corrections what so ever just her pulling will correct her)

5 proceed outside and heel around the yard and treat

6 once she seem comfortable we can proceed on our daily walk and treat often when in correct heel position

7 once we return back home remove the prong and praise


Does this sound like a good plan?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I first used one at obedience class so the trainer fitted it and showed Stosh how it worked- he gave a quick tug and immediately said good boy and treated. Stosh let out a little yelp of surprise the first time he felt it but the trainer had warned me that might happen. Otherwise I would have decked the guy!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I say put it on and go....they learn very quickly if fitted correctly with the slightest tug.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I first used one at obedience class so the trainer fitted it and showed Stosh how it worked- he gave a quick tug and immediately said good boy and treated. Stosh let out a little yelp of surprise the first time he felt it but the trainer had warned me that might happen. Otherwise I would have decked the guy!


Do you think I should do this?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

One thing I would add, if you are going to use a prong collar - always have a second collar hooked to the leash as well. When I used to use a prong I always had a fur saver on the dog at the same time. Prongs tend to come apart at the worse time and if you don't have the leash hooked to a second collar you are left there holding the prong and leash while your dog prances merrily away. It does sound like you are headed in the right direction though.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I say put it on and go....they learn very quickly if fitted correctly with the slightest tug.


This is what I did.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nothing wrong with your plan, but it shouldn't be such a big deal. I'm with Renee, just put it on and go. 

With Gryffon, I let him wear it around the house a few time too just to let him get used to it. Then a couple of walks he wore the prong with the leash attached to his regular collar, again, just for him to get used to it. No issues when we started using the prong with the leash. 

With Keeta, she was close to two years old when I first put a prong on her - an assistant in Obedience classes helped me fit it and walked around the room with me to see her reaction. The first time she tried to lunge at another dog was checked by the collar, she twirled around and growled, probably thinking that one of the other dogs in the class snuck up on her and grabbed her neck. I laughed at her and told her to walk on. She had a look of surprise on her face, but then seemed to realize that the collar check was a correction from me. No more misplaced reactions after that. She never yelped or acted scared of the correction, but seemed to really understand what it meant - as opposed to ignoring all regular and choke chain corrections in the past, the prong was something she had respect for.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> One thing I would add, if you are going to use a prong collar - always have a second collar hooked to the leash as well. When I used to use a prong I always had a fur saver on the dog at the same time. Prongs tend to come apart at the worse time and if you don't have the leash hooked to a second collar you are left there holding the prong and leash while your dog prances merrily away. It does sound like you are headed in the right direction though.


thank you for the suggestion I never thought of the second safety collar!

Will I need a specific collar to go with the prong?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I just put them on and go- don't make a big deal out of it if you can. Honestly they get the message right away- "hey I can't pull" and thats about it. Your not going to need a drastic correction they are pretty self correcting. To teach heel I held the leash short so if she wasn't in the correct position it would clamp down. It took a few yards for her to begin looking at me to position herself so it wouldn't pinch her,lol


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> thank you for the suggestion I never thought of the second safety collar!
> 
> Will I need a specific collar to go with the prong?


I don't think it needs to be a specific collar but the fur saver worked for me because it was loose enough not to interfere with the working of the prong collar but would work for safety if the prong came off. I leave fur saver collars on my dogs to hang their tags on when they are not working but use a different collar (martingale) for other things. The fur savers also do not flatten their fur or pull it out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have to say I agree with the others that you probably can go quicker with putting the collar on. I know I use the smaller collar size cause it's alot easier to fit (adding/removing a link doesn't make such a huge difference in size) and the smaller links are also easier to squeeze.

Top collar has the smaller links I prefer:










Here are both collars on Bretta, the top one is the one I like with the smaller links:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:toasting:thank you to all!!! It is so great to have somewhere to go and get great advice from experienced people


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Have to say I agree with the others that you probably can go quicker with putting the collar on. I know I use the smaller collar size cause it's allot easier to fit (adding/removing a link doesn't make such a huge difference in size) and the smaller links are also easier to squeeze.
> 
> Top collar has the smaller links I prefer:
> 
> ...


 Thank you MaggieLeeRose I am heading out and will definitely purchase the smaller prong. Once I get back I put it on and go!
The only reason I thought I should take it slow is because I screwed up with the halti and Molly hates it!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

*introducing a prong collar? any advice?* 
I plan to buy a prong collar for Molly. It will be used mainly to improve the heel and the reaction to other dogs (not aggressive)

Here are the steps I plan to follow when introducing the prong collar to Molly. Please correct me if you disagree with any steps and any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated

1 slowly fit prong collar snug just below ears (as per the Leerberg site) and treat

2 Let Molly walk around the house with it until she seems comfortable and treat* You can get her used to it in the house by putting it on and taking it off, IMO, I would just put it on and go.*

3 attach leash and heel around the house and treat ( I am told not to do any corrections what so ever just her pulling will correct her) *I would use corrections as that is what the collar is for, if I let my dog pull with a prong she does not get the right correction and would keep pulling, she needs to feel the "pop"*

5 proceed outside and heel around the yard and treat

6 once she seem comfortable we can proceed on our daily walk and treat often when in correct heel position *I use verbal cues while in this position but you can treat as long as the dog is where you want him or her to be.*

7 once we return back home remove the prong and praise *Sounds good or you can keep it on for a bit and let her take a bite to eat or get a drink in the collar, this way it's not all correction in the collar.*


Does this sound like a good plan? *Your on your way and good luck!!!!!!*


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Depends on how you plan to use it. Many trainers will load the prong collar in the same way they load a clicker. Prong treat, prong treat...and so on. Collar pops will generally build drive in the dog, and coupled with a conditioned response for food can sort of super charge the prong. For example. If I was heeling (competition style) and my dog looked away, I would pop the collar up- towards my face giving the look command again and as soon as I got the dog looking again I would reward. Pops are followed by rewards when the correct behavior is performed. 

We usually allow our dogs to wear their flat collar and their prong collar and just let them wear it around for awhile. Personally in the beginning I don't treat with the collar. It's just a collar like anything else and I prefer not to make a big fuss about it. I fit it, put it on and then for a week or so let them wear but still attach my leash to the flat collar they wear in conjunction with the prong. I don't want my dogs to get collar wise. So sometimes when I am working I will start out on the prong and switch to the flat and vice versa. I reward behaviors not just the collar wearing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

After Stosh's initial 'introduction' we just went ahead with class and he learned immediately what his limits were. The trainer wanted me to know how to use it properly as well- not something to drag the dog along with but a quick reminder of how far the dog can go from your side. He did test it during that first hour, like can I go this far?...how about THIS far?? Nope!...ok I'll stay right here


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I just put them on the dog and go. Some more sensitive dogs do better if you hook a leash to the prong and a leash to a flat (buckle, fursaver, et) collar and let the dog at least get a feel for the prong. 

I have had far more issues with the smaller linked prongs like Maggie shows coming apart than any others. The links in those bend very easily. I do use them, but for training and not for basic "going for a walk" control. I have had the greatest luck with the Curogan collars. They are a softer metal and don't seem to get bent out of shape (unless you drop it and it gets run over by a tractor). 

Herm Sprenger Curogan 3.25mm Prong


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> The only reason I thought I should take it slow is because I screwed up with the halti and Molly hates it!


Seems to me a lot of dogs end up hating the haltis. But most usually take to a prong collar quite well.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My dogs hated the halti too but get excited when they see their prongs. Zoe bucked like a mad horse with the halti on and didn't want to move- it's just to restrictive IMO and it freaks the dog out. Not all dogs of course, but the prong is really only an irritation if they pull ahead. They can still move the body and head normally and when not pulling it feels like a flat collar which they are already used to


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You don't need to need to use a fursaver, or slip collar like what Leerburg refers to as a "dominant dog collar" as a backup, you can use a small coupler or tab with a ring on one end and a clip on the other. I bought the smallest nylon coupler I could find (4-6"?) and cut off one end. I attach one end to the leash and the other to the flat collar. It doesn't restrict the prong at all, and if the prong fails the dog will still be on leash.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

This is what I made to use as a safety collar for Shasta when she's on the prong. Just remember to pick a size that will only engage if the prong collar fails.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is what I have: 










I just cut off the other half of the coupler. You can find a similar tab with a loop on one end and a hook on the other, but I only paid about $5 for it, and it works perfectly.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I am spatially challenged. Is there a chance you could post a picture of how everything hooks together?


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

A few days ago I was asked for info on the prong collar as Brewski like to pull me when we walk. the Vet had suggested and fitted him with a "Halti", the Halti was hated Brewski would scrape his nose ont he sidewalk and so forth. Long story short 2 days ago I had Brewski fitted with a Prong Collar, I put it on later that night for our regular walk. I did not slowly work with Brewski with it, just put it on and went. Great walk, he pulled twice then walked beside me. My arm wish's I'd gotten the Prong Collar a lot sooner,


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I just got back about an hour ago with the prong collar. I took all of your advice and fitted it on snug then took off for a walk. Wow I am very impressed this worked magic on our first walk. I never even had to correct her she walked exactly where I wanted her to!!!!!!!!!!! I gave her tonnes of praise as I would walked slow and then jogged around. When I would suddenly stop she would sit. It was perfect! Thank you to everyone again this will really help us advance our training to a next level!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Can you let us (me  ) know in a month or so if it still works? I am still debating the whole prong thing.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Can you let us (me  ) know in a month or so if it still works? I am still debating the whole prong thing.


 I will for sure


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's like power steering isn't it?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Stosh said:


> It's like power steering isn't it?


That is the best way to put it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A prong is easier on the dog than the constant pulling that they may do with a flat collar, with the nagging corrections of a flat. 
I use a prong and a no slip clipped together or have a flat with the leash and a prong(prong is attached to a tab and used when needed only)
Dogs adjust to a prong collar very easily, much easier than the head halter or even a front clip harness. The only time I've not wanted to use one is for a reactive dog, as JKlatsky posted, it can ramp them up and sometimes they see the correction as coming from what they are reacting to.
One thing I've found out is if the dog is longer coated the larger gauge is easier on the coat, it doesn't get tangled up like the smaller links do. I use the larger gauge on Karlo and Kacie and the smaller one on Onyx, she is a tight stock coat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm sorry, I am spatially challenged. Is there a chance you could post a picture of how everything hooks together?


No prob. I'm not sure you can really see it in any of my pictures, so I took Keefer's collar off and draped it over my arm, hopefully it will make sense. I'm uploading the pics now, it will be just a minute.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They didn't turn out great, but here you go - this is the best one, with it just laid out on a cabinet:










The next two are a little out of focus, but hopefully you get the idea. How it would look on the dog:










On this one the prong collar is open, but you can see that the leash is still attached to the flat collar by the coupler half:










It's short enough that it's not in the way, but long enough that it does not restrict the prong collar.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Where can you find one of those? Petsmart? Amazon? I think I need one also.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can get couplers anywhere, but it's hard to find one that small. I think I actually did a search and found it on ebay. You can buy tab leads that are basically the same as the half coupler (after the other part is cut off, like I did) but not for as cheap. 

Found a place: PetEdge: Guardian Gear Nylon 2-Way Couplers - Basic Colors


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's mom, thanks, the photos are perfect! I think I have all the pieces here that I need to make one. I'm sure my safety collar would work just fine, but now that we also have the invisible fence, there are a lot of collars to keep track of. It would be nice to eliminate one of them.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

My trainer in Schutzhund won't allow Prongs on a dog that he considers a "pup", but after witnessing the draggin around, he instructed me how to fit it properly, and told me NOT to correct with it, let the dog 'self-correct"... Funny though, it worked for a while, and he still walks OK ( still not "heeling" but not pulling me either), but when trying to "pop" it when he gets all crazy around other dogs, he doesn't seem to even notice!!!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You can get couplers anywhere, but it's hard to find one that small. I think I actually did a search and found it on ebay. You can buy tab leads that are basically the same as the half coupler (after the other part is cut off, like I did) but not for as cheap.
> 
> Found a place: PetEdge: Guardian Gear Nylon 2-Way Couplers - Basic Colors


 
You can also make them out of 550 paracord, it's only 1/8" in diameter but soooooo strong. I also made a 75ft long line from paracord, it's nice and light and the dog doesn't feel the line like he or she would a traditional web long line.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats in interested setup. The way I have mine setup is the leash attached to the prong or flat, and a double sided snap http://www.mad-divers.co.uk/product...ouble_sided_bronze_bolt_snap.__57725_zoom.jpg 
connecting the flat and the prong together. The bolt is attached to the flat by the D ring and through the circle in the prong, so if the prong happens to break, there is no way I'm loosing my dog. It does not interfere with corrections.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link Debbie!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

After having 2 prongs break on me (one was VERY old and well used) and the other a cheapy from the petstore I purchased a Herm Sprenger collar (medium prong) and attached it to a martingale. This way the martingale acts only as a safety connection and I can correct with the prong if needed.

Looks like this:


----------

